# OUCH! NJ PLAYDATE must cancel due to emergency



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I got a call from Laurie this morning. She was in the emergency room all night. She fell in her laundry room and broke her upper arm! She was pretty medicated when she called me, but from what I understand, she has a very nasty break. The pain medication is making her throw up, so she's in a lot of pain. I wish there was something we could do, but for now, the playdate is postponed and I'm sure she could use our support.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I too spoke to Laurie very briefly this morning. My heart went out to her when I heard her voice and what she is going through now, after everything they've just been through.

Laurie-you know we are all here for you.:hug:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my....Laurie, I'm so sorry to hear of your fall. Geez, what a bummer. I pray you have a good recovery and that the pain subsides.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, I'm so sorry to hear this. Wish you a full, healthy, speedy healing. I pray that the pain subsides and you are comfortable soon. Sending tons of healing thoughts. :hug: Take care.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh dear! Hugs and Healing Vibes out to you Laurie! Thanks for letting us know Linda. Maybe we can harness all then pent up Hav play date energy to push the prayers to her quicker.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, many healing hugs and puppy licks from us to you. Hope you get well soon. Is your foot healed yet? I think you need to get a good Reiki master and do some healing work.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Crap...I think I must of jinxed her...I'm the one who warned her about bad things coming in threes and she thought she was done due the death of their son's friend. If anyone talks with her, tell her I'm so,so sorry. Geeze I feel like a heel. 

And I know that pain. When I broke my arm 18 months ago the triage nurse at the hospital saw my pain and ended up putting me in next over children and old people. I felt so guilty but god I needed that morphine shot. I have a high tolerance but that really got to me. I drove myself over 10 miles to the hospital but by the time I got there I couldn't bear it anymore. Hopefully they loaded her up with lots of pain pills to take home.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Laurie,

I am so sorry to hear about your accident! Even though I am to far away to come to a playdate at your house, it always feels like I've been included through the photos. Call your doctor for a different medication... I bet there is something else that might work better without the nausea. Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you from Michigan!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh no, Laurie, I hope you are okay. I really hope your luck turns around soon.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh No!
Lots of healing thoughts comig your way from California!
I hope you are feeling better soon~~


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry to read this.
Speedy healing Laurie! I hope the pain subsides quickly.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Speedy recovery Laurie - when it rains it pours. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Denise (Nov 21, 2007)

Laurie,

Hope you have a speedy recovery, I will keep in my prayers.


Denise


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Sorry to hear about your arm. Get well soon! :grouphug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhhh so sorry to hear you broke your arm! Laurie, I hope you heal quickly with as little pain as possible!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Laurie, I'm so sorry to hear of your accident. Sending you lots of get well soon wishes.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Laurie, Hope your pain subsides and you heal quickly! Do call the doctor for a different pain med or something for antinausea!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

OUCH is right!!! I am sorry this happened, hope the pain will ease up soon, maybe asking for a morphine shot is a good idea. Sending fast healing thoughts your way.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Geez Laurie, We are sorry to hear of your accident bwe hope you heal quickly and that your Havs are snuggling against you.

Jon, Sylvia & Luna


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Laurie, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I had to catch up to find out what everyone was talking about, but you have been through a tough time haven't you. Wrapping you in warm loving thoughts and healing energy in the hopes it will cut the healing time and help you through these first few days. I truly wish there were more I could do.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh no! I hope that you feel better soon Laurie.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sending more healing and pain free thoughts. WARNING: Laundry is hazardous to your health!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I just talked to Laurie... she is really worried someone wont find out about the cancellation. If you know of someone who was going, shoot them a pm and tell them what happened please. I will put up a note on the forum. 

She is hurting, so send her your well wishes! This stuff ALWAYS happens on a weekend when no Doctors are around. 

GET WELL LAURIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your accident. 
I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Dear Laurie,
So sorry to hear about your fall.
My prayers are with you for a relief from the pain and a smooth recovery.
Cali and Chico send Hav licks and kisses.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

laurie...Sorry to read about what happend! That must of hurt....

Get better soon!

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ouch Laurie, I am so sorry to hear about this. Riley & Monte send over extras kisses in hopes that you are feeling better soon.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Laurie, I am so very sorry to be reading this. I pray the pain will soon get easier and that you will heal quickly.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sending healing vibes and prayers your way Laurie!
Carole


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Guapo's sending lots of love! We all hope you recovery quickly!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Laurie, I am so sorry about your arm! Sending lots of healing thoughts your way... Kubrick sends lots of kisses. :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG! Laurie, you have had the most miserable luck lately. I hope you heal quickly.

Ivy


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

~~~~~ healing vibes to Laurie ~~~~~~

havanese kisses from Henry !


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh dear! ( Laurie..I'm SOO sorry! I hope you feel better soon, honey! :kiss:

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Laurie,
So sorry this has happened. Speedy recovery from Sissy and me.
I hope you get extra kisses from your little furbabies.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurie....we are so sorry to hear the news. We are sending you well wishes and puppy kisses. Please keep us posted on how you're doing. 

Tom, Stacy, Jake & Jazz


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Laurie, I'm so sorry! Sending soft hugs from Tess & Cody


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Laurie feel better.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Laurie. Drats! :hug: That just sucks. I hope you get better quickly, I'll be praying for you. This is absolutely the *last* thing in the bad luck run. Only good things will happen from here! :grouphug:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Laurie, just got in and read about your arm. I hope you're feeling better already! No one deserves to have the summer that you've been having lately. We're all sending our get well wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

laurie, i am so sorry for your mishap, i am wishing you a fast recovery. judy


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurie

Mollie and I send all our love. I hope u have a speedy recovery!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Laurie....Wow! I don't think i have ever heard of anyone breaking their upper arm....I'm sure they have. Please know that you are in my prayers! Heal up quickly and properly with no hitches! When you are better I would like to hear the story behind this!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Laurie,

Hoping you're feeling better real soon - prayers going up for you!

Suzy/Sue


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie, I'm so sorry to hear about this. I can't imagine how painful an upper arm break must be. I hope you'll be out of pain shortly and on the way to recovery.:hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dear Auntie Laurie,
Mom told us what happened and we are soooo sorry. Hope you get well soon. 
Love Kodi and Shelby

PS - when Mom said we were going to a pool party at Aunt Laurie's, I had to make sure I looked my best. Some very handsome young pups were going to be there. So, I found a special little dress and wanted you to see it. Hope you like it - Shelby


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Hope you are up and around soon Laurie!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, Laurie, that is awful - I am so sorry to hear about your arm.

Wishing you a very speedy recovery! :hug:


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG!!! Laurie,sorry to hear about your arm.
Please feel better soon.We are all sending you get well vibes.
Danielle was upset about missing this playdate,but after telling her tonight that it got cancelled b/c of what happened to you,all she could do was ask how you were feeling.She totally forgot about the playdate.
Hugs!!
Dot


----------



## eanderson917 (Apr 25, 2008)

Laurie,
Sorry to hear about your arm. Hope you feel better soon. Bernie and I were looking forward to meeting you and everyone elese. Oh well we will have to wait for the next play date. Feel better!
Bernie and Erica


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Laurie:

We send you get well wishes and hope your arm mends quickly.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, Laurie, this is awful! Tori sends tons of ear lickies and I'm sending healing hugs, prayers and special thoughts. :hug::kiss:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Dear Auntie Laurie,
> Mom told us what happened and we are soooo sorry. Hope you get well soon.
> Love Kodi and Shelby
> 
> PS - when Mom said we were going to a pool party at Aunt Laurie's, I had to make sure I looked my best. Some very handsome young pups were going to be there. So, I found a special little dress and wanted you to see it. Hope you like it - Shelby


Priceless!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*THANK YOU ALL!!*

I JUST WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS, GOOD THOUGHTS @ KISSES. PARDON THE CAPS @ SPELLING BUT, I AM RT HANDED @ YES IT WAS MY RT ARM I BROKE! SO THIS IS SLOW GOING WITH MY LEFT HAND ONLY. BECAUSE IT IS EASY FOR ME TO VIEW MESSAGES BUT VERY HARD TO TYPE RESPONSES I THOUGHT I WOULD GIVE AN UPDATE TO ALL.

FIRST, I TRIPPED OVER MY KIDS WORK BOOTS, FELL ON TOP OF MY ARM WHILE THE ARM HIT THE HARD WOOD SADDLE, THEN I HIT MY FACE ONTO HARDWOOD FLOOR. AMBULANCE CAME, XRAYS SHOW A VERY BAD BREAK JUST ABOVE THE ELBOW. IN A SPLINT NOW, MIGHT NEED SURGERY BUT WONT KNOW TILL I SEE A SPECIALIST TUESD OR WEDNESDAY. PAIN MEDS MAKE ME FEEL YUKKY @ ONLY TAKE THE EDGE OFF. AM IN HORRIBLE PAIN IF I MOVE - THE GOAL IS NOT TO MOVE. GABE HAS BEEN WONDERFUL, I FEEL SO BAD AS HE HAS TO DO EVERYTHING 4 ME. PUPS OF COURSE ARE MY SAVING GRACE, HUGS, KISSES @ JUST HANGING OUT WITH ME ALWAYS MAKE ME SMILE @ FEEL SO LOVED.

SO, FYI, I WILL BE LOOKING BUT NOT POSTING. SO I THANK YOU ALL AGAIN. YOU REALLY ARE THE BEST GROUP OF PEOPLE

PS SHELBY - I LOVE IT!!!!

LAURIE


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh ouch Laurie - you are so lucky you didn't shatter a bone in your face as well. Right now the arm is probably very swollen and that's contributing a lot to the pain. Remember to keep it elevated and use ice (or whatever you doctor recommended). After the swelling goes down the specialist will be able to assess the break a bit better. While I sure hope you don't need surgery, my sister in law just had it for a bad wrist break and the only good part was that they didn't make her wait.

Just a trick with pain meds - I've learned to take them 20-30 minutes before the last dose wears off - you have way better control of the pain if you keep ahead of it. So if you can hold out lets say six hours between meds, try taking them every 5 - 5 1/2 hours so you never get to the point where you have tons of pain. Trust me on this, I'm an expert having had over 15 surgeries or things requiring pain meds. And I never take asprin or similar since I've got such a high pain tolerance. If I'm given 30 pain pills, I'll usually have 25 left over. So try not to be brave with the pain please! Since they are nauseaing you perhaps the doctor could try prescribing something different. I have a lot of luck with Vicodan - it's my wonder drug but I know that others can't tolerate it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:* Take care and feel better soon!* :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Laurie, I'm been thinking about you this weekend. I've had several surgeries and once it was jaw surgery and lasted two years because I wouldn't heal -- so my mouth was wired shut. I don't do well with pain meds because they make me sick, but the doctor always gives me Phenergan for that and it also makes me sleepy, which helps. They also give me liquid pain medications because they are the same as the pills but work much faster when you wake with pain. I have worried about you being in pain and I'm praying you don't have to have surgery and heal up quickly.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Laurie, I'm so sorry that you're in so much pain and with nausea as well! My dad broke the upper part of his arm (a clean break, straight down the middle of the bone) and had to have surgery and a pin put in as the lower part of the bone was clear off the upper and just hung. It was very painful though apparently the physical therapy can be even worse, especially as you get older... he was 50 at the time. Make sure you get lots of rest and I hope you get to see the specialist soon! :hug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

just catching up with this thread and sending you warm hugs and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Laurie, it sounds miserable. Sending out even more hugs and wishes that you will turn the corner quickly and NOT need surgery!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending more :hug: and well wishes for a speedy recovery Laurie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Laurie, Bless your heart. I know you are in immense pain, those bone injuries are so hard on us women after we pass 35  I really hope the pain meds start working! (or call and ask for better ones!) You shouldn't have to suffer, hon.

I'm glad your dh and doggies are helping to pull you through!

And I can read much better in Caps  

Gucci sends her kisses!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD WISHES. GUCCI MY GIRL, YOU ARE A BEAUTY!
I AM TERRIFIED THAT I WONT BE ABLE TO GO TO NATIONALS & SEE EVERYONE. I KEEP HOPING THAT I DONT NEED SURGERY. I WANT SO BADLY TO SEE ALL OF YOU! I GUESS TIME WILL TELL.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh Laurie,

I'm so sorry to hear about your arm. It sounds bad. It also sounds like you were lucky to avoid more injury in what must have been a very dangerous fall! 

I hope the arm doesn't need surgery - and that it heals fast for you. Thank goodness for Gabe and those adorable fur kids to keep your spirits up!

Sending :hug:'s and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Laurie! I'm so sorry to hear about your broken arm!

Please take care and demand meds that keep your pain at bay.
I sure do hope you can avoid surgery and join us at Nationals. 

Lots of prayers and good wishes. Please keep us posted as you can.

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just checking on you, Laurie. Hope you are feeling a bit better today. :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD WISHES. GUCCI MY GIRL, YOU ARE A BEAUTY!
> I AM TERRIFIED THAT I WONT BE ABLE TO GO TO NATIONALS & SEE EVERYONE. I KEEP HOPING THAT I DONT NEED SURGERY. I WANT SO BADLY TO SEE ALL OF YOU! I GUESS TIME WILL TELL.


Oh..LAURIE!  I really HOPE and PRAY you will feel better for Nationals! YOU are one of the BIG, MAIN reasons I am going! :kiss: I will be so bummed, but I just pray you'll heal quickly and won't need surgery.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, tell your doctor to schedule your surgery (should you need it) around your trip to the National!! :biggrin1: You've been looking forward to it for far too long. It would be so sad if you missed it. Tell him to to just up your pain meds and you can coast through the National in a happy fog............ 
Seriously though, I hope you don't end up needing surgery and I hope your pain begins to subside very soon.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Uh, Laurie that is making me queasy. You poor thing.

Pain pills are hard on me too. Not so much that they make me sick, but I have a weird effect when I take them. If I take medicine like codeine and vicodin, I get pain relief, but instead of getting tired, they make me completely wired. I stay up all night long and have the jitters and sweats. I verge on the edge of sleep, but can never actually fall asleep. It's quite awful, but I suppose better than pain.

Gryff and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no Laurie I will also be very bummed if you do not make the National. Health and healing is always first so lets hope no surgery is needed and maybe just a cast that we can paint red to go with your boa :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

DH TOO MY XRAYS TO THE DR THIS AM, THEY READ THEM AND SAID THEY WILL SEE ME WEDNESDAY 11:30 I SAW THAT AS A GOOD SIGN, THINKING THAT IF THEY THOUGHT IT NEEDED SURGERY THEY WOULD TELL ME TO COME RIGHT AWAY. RIGHT? THATS WHAT I AM HOPING.
PROBLEM IS LEEANN, THAT I HAVE NOT GOTTEN MY BOA YET AND NOY SURE I WILL BE able to get one. BUT I DONT THINK YOU WILL HAVE problem identifying me. i will be the one with the cast and sling:crutch:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well Laurie when that Dr. gives you the thumbs up I am going to run out and get you one! The cast and sling is not going to get you out of this one girl.

I would also assume if you needed surgery they would go ahead and start scheduling it instead of waiting to see you first. Is the pain getting any better for you?


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Laurie,
Just got back from vacation and read this thread. What an awful mess! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that the worst is over. Keep resting and getting well. Just looking at all these posts is amazing. You are truly loved!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Laurie, get well soon! I haven't read the whole thread yet but thought I should wish you well first. :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie,
How horrible! My thoughts are with you and prayers to seeing you at nationals too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, I have your boa! I'll bring it for you. You just take care of the healing part. See you real soon!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness - I sure hope that it's good news when you see the doctor. By the time you arrive at the National you're going to have a ring of "get well" boas around you girl.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Take care and get well soon!*
PS-Oliver says you can have his boa!!! :brick:


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Laurie...I'm so sorry to hear about your fall. I hope you're feeling better soon. Amy sends you doggie kisses!! 

-Jen & Amy


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Laurie--I think your thought process is correct. Surgeries are performed as soon as possible. Casting can be delayed a few days for the swelling to go down. How is the pain? Please let the doc know if your pain meds are not effective. 

Have fun at Nationals. Everyone will be sooooo glad to see you.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Laurie:
I just checked the boards to see how the play date went, only to find that you're hurt! I am so sorry this happened to you! Please know that you are in our prayers. Buttons sends doggie kisses and I send my love...
Get well soon,

Patty


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: Oh Laurie....:hug:

I feel so bad for you.....:kiss:
I was searching earlier for the playdate thread,but hadn't caught up that far-till my e-mail to you. I'm so so sorry to read this. You have just had such a streak of bad luck-d_mn-it anyway!:hug:

I am sending you a warm hug,pain free speed healing miracle so you can go to Nationals and not need surgery.:angel:

Quincy is sending you ear lickies......and havvie kisses:kiss:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking in laurie to see how you are feeling today? Hugs from me and J&C.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We will be thinking of you today Laurie and sending over no surgery vibes for your Dr. appointment later this morning.

Lots of hugs and kisses from Riley & Monte


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

checking back-----hoping things are going great for you----:hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just thinking about you and checking for news. I'm praying for no surgery and fast healing. I sure hope the pain is more bearable with each day. (((hug)))


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie - sure hoping your appointment goes well today and your pain is much less.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Laurie!

I know we spoke privately on Saturday, but I wanted to say that I have been thinking of you often and sending healing thoughts your way. If there is ANYTHING I can do, I am only an hour away, please let us know.

Love ya!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hope you got the news you wanted today!!! Hugs


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks to you all for your thoughts, prayers, offers,gifts etc!! you are all so wonderful!!

Good news is - No surgery!!:whoo: I am in an open cast and sling and he hopes to get me in to a brace next week.

Bad news is- He is not sure i will be able to go to Nationals. He seemed a little concerned about the flight and Gabe is concerned about me being alone.
So.. I have to wait till next week to see.

You guys are the greatest and I am so lucky to have this support system!!

right now I am in agony from the car rides and manipulation, cast, etc but I hope to see some pain relief tomorrow.

Oh yea, THE "OTHER" GOOD NEWS - NO WORK FOR AT LEAST 1 WEEK, AND PROBABLY LONGER.eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Good news is - No surgery!!:whoo: I am in an open cast and sling and he hopes to get me in to a brace next week.


I am so, so glad for your good news! Congratulations!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Great news Laurie. And if you can't go to the Nationals you and I will hold "fort" on the Forum and everyone can send us the news to post. Although if they can send it to us, they can post to the forum. :doh:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie that's wonderful news :whoo:No Surgery! :whoo:

I am not going to get sad about the National until we know for sure, one more week could make a big differance. Sending lots and lots of healing vibes and crossing finger though :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, no surgery! That's wonderful! :whoo:

I'm sorry about National, though... I hope you will be able to go!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Yay Laurie!!! Glad to hear things are going your way. Hope you feel better and better each day!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie- I'm thrilled you don't need surgery. Get well fast!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: No Surgery! :whoo:

I hope you get some miracle speed healing so you will feel up to going to Nationals. When you win that quilt,I'm sure someone will help you get it home!:becky:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

No surgery...sounds great. No work...sounds great. Now just rest and think heal, heel, heal, heel.  Hopefully at a speedy time your arm ... and your Havs will be better. I'll be thinking about you. Get well soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

tHANKS TO ALL!

JULIE-I WOULD PAY TO HAVE THAT BEAUTIFUL QUILT SHIPPED HOME IF I WON IT!! With my run of luck, all bad, I doubt I will have to worry about it though!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Just feel better, and mend perfectly.
xxoxo, me and Henry


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, so glad you got good news. I am sending many healing thoughts your way so you can go to National. I know how much you want to be there!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

That is such great news! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you are able to go to Nationals.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Laurie - who was the special guest?????? please tell!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great news Laurie. Take care of yourself. I will keep my fingers crossed that you still get to go to nationals.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope you are feeling better and will be able to make the trip.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie - when will you know if you can go to the nationals? Will you see the doctor again?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am scheduled to see the Dr this wednesday to be fitted for the brace which will be a part of me for the next 6-8 weeks! YUK!
So that is the day I start "doing my little dance - with some begging" I am trying really hard to not overdue so I can heal, but at the same time, try to teach myself how to do EVERYTHING with my left hand!! It is a lot tougher than I ever thought! Since I dont fly out until Thursday the 28th I am sure he will want to see me Wed the 27th.

MY GOAL IS TO GO!!! I will be slow and need some help with doors, buffet plates & most importantly with carrying the winning quilt!!eace:

So keep yout fingers crossed for me, that I am able to do it!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, good luck with the cast and going to National - YAY! I'm sure you will do just fine... everyone here will be bending over backwards to help you!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

well people are going to get real tired of that QUICK!! I hope I wont need to much help! how are the wedding plans coming? IT'S GETTING CLOSE!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm plugging away the wedding. Hopefully everything will be done on time! My house is just boxes and boxes of wedding gifts and wedding craft items for favors, bouquets, etc. Very annoying... can't wait till the day so I can have an uncluttered house again!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

But think of all the goodies Carolina - it's such fun to start using all your beautiful new gifts. Since my wedding was over 25 years ago, I'm thinking that maybe I need to register for some new stuff sans a fiance. LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG!! Laurie, you poor thing!!! Ouch! I am sooooo sad to read about your broken arm. The pain must be through the roof. Not like you needed that! Shoot! 

On the 10th, I had jokingly told Ralph that maybe I should just drive up to you, from Wildwood, and spring a big surprise on everyone! HA ! Wouldn't you have loved that?! lol

Man, I'm so very sorry that this happened to you, Laurie. You are always so busy and worried about others, caring so much, that you certainly don't deserve to suffer with a broken arm. Yes, you really do have to slow down, girl. All these things that have been going on this past summer might be signs for you to sit, take a breath and let some things go. Learn to say 'no'. :biggrin1: I know it doesn't heal your pain now, but I've learned to take these terrible mishaps as lessons. 

In the meantime, I hope you get LOTS of painkillers, loads of rest and even some pampering from the rest of the family. As to not going to National, I don't want to even think about it! It just wouldn't be the same without you, girl.  Maybe I can get Lina and her friend to help you out while we're there. They are insanely shy, but hey.... that's what kids are for. To help! :biggrin1: 

Please take care and know that you are in my thoughts and prayers for quick healing. (((((((hugs))))))))) and likkies from Sammy and Ricky.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

And I just wanted to add, Laurie, that you don't have to do it all should you be with us in Richmond. There are always people more than willing to lend a hand, me being one of them. Even if you volunteered to do a dozen and one things, it is only normal that others come to the rescue and help out now. We'll be quite insistent on YOU getting rest and not overdoing it. The last thing you want is to go home in so much pain that you can barely breathe. 

O.k.? Good girl. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Marj you are a sweetie:kiss: I am doing my darndest to get there. I am going to ship all my donations down ahead of time so I dont have to drag it thru the airport. I so appreciate all the offers of help - you guys are all the best!!!

Marj, if you had showed up on the 10th at least my pups would have been thrilled!!!!! And I was so drugged that it might have been comical!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, I hope the doc let's you go!!! glad you are feeling better. I notice the posts are not all CAPS anymore.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, I think I am getting better at the left hand typing - it helps to have long fingers!!!


----------

